# في بطلان عقد الزواج



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 يونيو 2010)

*في بطلان عقد الزواج​
هذه المقاله وجدتها كما هي بدون تغير في قسم القانوني في منتدي قانوني

نقلتها كما هي 

تعريف البطلان : بطلان الزواج يعنى قانونا .. أن عقد الزواج ابتداءا فقد أحد أركانه الجوهرية التي لا يوجد إلا بها .. فيكون باطلا منذ وجودة لأنه ولد ميتا .. فلا يكون له أي آثا في الماضي .. أو الحاضر .. أو المستقبل .. أي يصبح هذا الزواج كأن لم يكن أصلا .. مثل إبرام زواج في وجود أحد الموانع السابق دراستها

فبطلان الزواج – طبقا لشريعة الاقباط الارثوذكس – يعتبر الجزاء المترتب علي عدم استجمام شروط أنشائة الشكلية والموضوعية

والبطلان يختلف عن أسباب انحلال الزواج من تطليق .. وفسخ .. إذ يعتبر الاخيران انهاءا للزواج بالنسبه للمستقبل فقط .. مع الاعتراف بكافة آثارة في الماضي .. فمثلا

الفسخ .. ويعني قانونا ان عقد الزواج قد نشأ صحيحا بين طرفيه ومطابقا للقانون .. ثم نشأ بعد انعقاده من الأسباب ما ادي إلي حل الرابطة الزوجية مثل وفاة أحد الزوجين

أما البطلان .. فيعني قانونا ان عقد الزواج نشأ معدوم الوجود والاثر فيكون باطلا منذ نشأته .. لانه ولد ميتا .. فاصبح كأن لم يكن بالنسبة للماضي والحاضر والمستقبل

والاسباب التي تؤدي إلى بطلان الزواج .. أوردها المشرع في الفصل الخامس من الباب الأول من نصوص مشروع قانون الاحوال الشخصية الموحد ( المادة/32 ) .. اذ قرر بطلان الزواج اذا توافرت اسباب معينه .. كما أورد أيضاً في المادة /36 شروط اقامه دعوي البطلان .. وأثارها .. واسباب سقوط الحق في أقامتها ، ونحن أذ ندرس تفصيليا موضوع بطلان عقد الزواج في شقين

الأول : اسباب بطلان عقد الزواج

الثاني : آثا دعوي البطلان
​----------------------------

أولا :

اسباب بطلان عقد الزواج

معناه :

يقصد ببطلان الزواج – طبقا لشريعة الاقباط الاثوذكس – هو الجزاء المترتب علي عدم استجمام شروط انشائه .. الموضوعية منها والشكليه .. والبطلان ينسحب علي الماضي .. بحيث يعتبر ان الزواج لم ينشأ أصلا .... معدوما منذ نشأته

والبطلان نتيجة حتمية تترتب علي انشاء الزواج في وجود مانع من الموانع التي تمنع قيامه .. ساء كانت موانع مشتركه بين الزوجين .. أو مانع متعلق بصفه ذاتيه في أي منهما .. وبالتالي فأن اسباب بطلان الزواج .. هي قيام الزواج في ظل وجود مانع يمنع انشاءه .. لذلك فأننا نرى ان الموانع التي تمنع انعقاد الزواج .. هي نفسها الاسباب التي تؤدي الي بطلان الزواج لو انعقد في وجود أي مانع منها

وقد وردت اسباب البطلان – علي سبيل الحصر – بنص المادة /32 من نصوص مشروع لائحة الاحوال الشخصية الموحدة التى نصت على الآتى :

" يكون الزواج باطلا في الحالات الاتية :
أذا لم يتوافر فيه رضاء الزوجين رضاءا صحيحا

اذا لم يتم بالمراسيم الدينيه علنا بحضور شاهدين مسيحيين علي الاقل

اذا لم يبلغ الزوجان السن القانونيه للزواج المنصوص عليها في المادة /16 من هذا القانون ( 18 للرجل – 16 للانثي )

اذا كان بأحد الزوجين مانع من موانع الدم ( القرابة ) .. أو المصاهرة .. أو التبني المنصوص عليها في المواد 18 : 19 ، 20

اذا كان أحد طرفيه وقت انعقاده مرتبطا بزواج صحيح قائم

اذا تزوج القاتل عمدا أو شريكه بزوج قتيله متي أن القتل كان بالتواطؤ بينهما بقصد الزواج ... ومتي ثبت أن الدافع علي القتل هو الزواج

اذا تزوج المسيحي بمن ينتمي الي دين او مذهب آخر غير مسيحي ( اختلاف الدين أو المذهب

اذا قام لدي أحد الزوجين مانع من الموانع المنصوص عليها في المادة /25 من هذا القانون بشرط أن يكون ذلك قبل الزواج ( المرض النفسي .. أو العضوي )

اذا كان أحد الزوجين سبق تطليقة لعلة زناه

ونصت المادة /33 من مشروع اللائحه الموحدة ايضا علي حالة اخري من حالات البطلان اذ ورد بها :

" يبطل زواج الرجل الذي يخطف المرأة أو يقيدها في مكان ما ، بقصد تزوجها اذا عقد الزواج وهي في حوزته "

كما نصت المادة /34 من مشروع اللائحه الموحدة ايضا على بطلان الزواج ايضا .. في حالة انعدام الرضا اذ نصت على الاتى :

" اذا عقد الزواج بغير رضاء الزوجين أو أحدهما رضاءا صحيحا صادرا عن حرية واختيار .. فلا يجوز الطعن فيه إلا من الزوجين .. أو الزوج الذى كان رضاوه معيبا .. واذا وقع غش أو غلط في شخص أحد الزوجين .. أو في صفه جوهريه فيه ، فلا يجوز الطعن في الزواج إلا من الزوج الذي وقع عليه الغش أو الغلط

وكذلك الحكم فيما اذا وقع غش في شأن بكارة الزوجه اذا أدعت أنها بكر .. وتبين أن بكارتها أزيلت بسبب سوء سلوكها .. أو في خلوها من الحمل .. وتبين أنها حامل "

وقد سبق أن درسنا في الجزء الخاص بموانع الزواج معظم الأسباب التي أوردتها المادة /32 ورتبت عليها البطلان

وبمراجعة النص القانوني الوارد بالمادة /43 السابق ايرادة .. نجد أن هذه المادة رتبت البطلان علي العديد من الاسباب .. بعضا منها سبق دراستها وهي :

أولا : عدم موافقة ولي النفس علي زواج القاصر .. وينقسم الى

الاكراه

الغلط .. وينقسم الي :

أ – الغلط في الشخص

ب – الغلط في الصفة

ثانيا : عدم موافقة ولي النفس علي زواج القاصر .. سبق دراسته

ثالثا : عدم اكتمال السن القانوني .. سبق دراسته

رابعا : عدم أجراء المراسيم الدينيه .. سبق دراسته

خامسا : اختلاف الدين أو المذهب .. سبق دراسته بالتفصيل

-----------------------

أولا : عيوب الرضا

اشترط القانون أن يكون رضا الازواج رضاءا خاصا من أي عيب يشوبه مثل الغلط والاكراه .. والتدليس .. والاستغلال .. والارادة المعيبه اراده موجودة ولكن رضاها غير صادر عن حريه واختيار .. وسنكتفي في دراستنا بدراسه نوعان فقط هما الاكراه .. والغلط

الاكراه

لا يختلف معنى الاكراه في الزواج عن معناه المعروف ، فهو الرهبه التي تبعث دون حق في نفس احد الزوجين .. بحيث تصور له ظروف الحال أن خطرا جسيما محدقا يهدده .. أو يهدد غيره .. في النفس .. أو الجسم .. أو .. الشرف أو ... المال .. اذا لم يوافق ( المكره ) علي الزواج .. والاكراه يؤدي الي بطلان الزواج

فقد نصت المادة / 34 في الشطر الاول من مشروع نصوص قانون الاحوال الشخصية الموحد على الآتى

" اذا عقد الزواج بغير رضا الزوجين أو احدهما رضاءا صحيحا صادرا عن حرية واختيار .. فلا يجوز الطعن فيه إلا من الزوجين أو الزوج الذي كان رضاءه معيبا "

والاكراه له صورتان :

الاكراه المادي أو ( الحسي )

وهو الاكراه الذي يؤدي الي انعدام الارادة ، يكون ناتجا عن ضرب أو تعذيب بدني .. والمكره في هذه الحاله لا تكون لديه اراده البته .. والواقع انه من الصعب بل والمستحيل ان يتصور وقوع اكراه مادي بصدد الزواج ذلك لان الزواج في الشريعه المسيحيه يكون علنيا .. يعقد ويتم بحضور ومعرفة رجل الدين والشهود .. والعامه .. ومضاهر وطقس عقد الزيجه العلنيه مما ينفي معه كل احتمال للوقوع في الاكراه المادي . أو الاجبار علي الزواج

فمثلا . . لا يتصور أن يجبر أحد الزوجين علي التوجه بالقوة للكنيسه لعقد الزواج .. ويجبر علي الانحناء أمام الكاهن لاظهار موافقته علي الزواج

الاكراه المعنوي ( النفسي )

ويقصد به الاكراه النفسي أو المعنوي .. الذي يجبر فيه الشخص نفسيا على أبطال ارادته .. فمثلا من يرضي بالزواج خوفا من القتل يكون قد وافق بلا شك .. ولكنه لم تأت موافقتة عن حرية واختيار .. أي أن يكون هناك اكراه حقيقي .. بمعنى ان يصدر الرضا تحت سلطان الرهبه .. والرهبه لفظ يدل علي شدة الخوف





الغلط

أوردت المادة /34 من نصوص مشروع اللائحة الموحدة في شقها الثانى الآتى

.. وإذا وقع غش أو غلط في شخص أحد الزوجين او في صفه جوهرية فيه ، فلا يجوز الطعن في الزواج ألا من الزوج الذي وقع عليه الغش أو الغلط .. وكذلك الحكم فيما إذا وقع غش في شأن بكارة الزوجة إذا دعت انها بكروتبين أن بكارتها أزيلت بسبب سوء سلوكها ، أو في خلوها من الحمل وتبين انها حامل "

ويستخلص من نص المادة المذكورة أن الغلط المبطل للزواج .. هو الغلط المتعمد .. الذي نتج عن غش .. والغلط قد يقع في الشخص ذاته .. أو في صفه من صفاته

الغلط في الشخص

من المتفق عليه أنه متي حدث غلط في الشخص المراد الاقتران به .. فيمكن إبطال الزواج .. مثل من يخطب فلانه .. ثم يظهر – بعد ذلك – أن المعقود عليها أخرى غيرها .. بحيث ينكر الزوج المظلوم تلك الخطبة المغشوشة عند ظهور الأمر له .. ويرفض الاختلاط مع من غش فيها .. وقد يحدث ذلك إذا كان أحد الآشخاص ضعيف البصر جدا .. لدرجة أنه لا يستطيع التفريق بين من خطبها ومن تزوج بها فعلا .. وهذا ما يسمي بالغلط في الشخص الطبيعي نفسه

ومن الواضح أن تلك الصورة تكاد نادرة الحدوث في العصر الحالي .. نظرا لأن الخطيب يري خطيبته ويعرفها عادة حق المعرفة

والغلط في الشخص بمعني أوسع يمتد ليشمل أيضاً الغلط في الشخصية المدنية .. فيمكن إبطال الزواج متي تقدم الشخص تحت اسم مزور وقدم أوراقا مزوره لاثبات ذلك وإبرام زواجا بناء علي هذه الأوراق المزورة

كما يمكن أيضاً إبطال الزواج في حالة الغلط في الحالة العائلية للشخص مثل كونه أعزب أو أرمل أو مطلق .. ثم يتضح أنه متزوج ولا يزال زواجه الأول قائما لم يفسخ أو يبطل .. والزوجة علي قيد الحياة .. ونحن من جانبنا نري أن تلك المسألة اكبر كثيرا من مجرد الغلط في حالة الشخص الاجتماعية .. ذلك لان مبدأ الزواج يجعل مثل ذلك الزواج باطلا بطلانا مطلقا سواء علمت الزوجة بالحقيقة أو لم تعلم

الغلط في الصفة

الأصل أن الغلط في صفه الشخص ليس من شأنه أن يؤدي إلي بطلان الزواج .. وعدم الأخذ بالغلط في الصفة لابطال الزواج يرجع إلى الرغبة في المحافظة على استقرار الأسر وعدم تعريض المجتمع للزعزعة .. ومن المبادئ الاساسيه للزواج المسيحي .. عدم قابليته للانحلال .. فأنه يجب عدم السماح بالتحايل علي ذلم عن طريق التساهل في إبطال الزواج للغلط في صفه جوهرية للشخص

وقد خرجت شريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس علي تلك القاعدة .. فأجازت إبطال الزواج في حاله ما إذا وقع غش في شأن بكارة الزوجة .. ويثبت أن بكارتها ازيلت بسبب سوء سلوكها .. أو في خلوها من الحمل وثبت أنها حامل

واشترط القانون انه لا بطال الزواج .. لابد أن يكون الغلط نتيجة غش .. ويكون ذلك عادة عن طريق التاكيد الكاذب .. ولابطال الزواج في حالة الغلط في صفه البكارة .. يجب علي الزوج ان يثبت أن إزالة البكارة كان نتيجة سوء سلوك الزوجة .. وتبعا لذلك فإذا كان إزالة البكارة كان نتيجة عملية جراحية .. أو بأي سبب ىخر ليس من شأنه أن يشين الفتاه فالزواج يعتبر صحيحا .. والمرجع في ذلك على رجال الطب

كما يجوز للزوج ان يطلب البطلان .. في حاله ما إذا ادعت الزوجة خلوها من الحمل .. ثم ثبت أنها حامل .. والعلة في ذلك منع اختلاط الأنساب

ويلاحظ أن هاتين الحالتين تتعلقان بصفة في الزوجة .. ولكن توجد حالات أخرى تتسع لتشمل صفه الشخص سواء كان رجلا أو أمراه .. فقد قضي ببطلان الزواج إذا كان هناك غش من جهة الدين كشخص يدعي انه مسيحي والحقيقة غير ذلك .. أو امرأة تتظاهر بالمسيحية وبعد الاقتران يظهر الأمر خلاف ذلك .. والحالتين الأخيرتين يعتبر الغلط فيهما متعلقا بالصفة المدنية

وفي النهاية .. فأن مجال أعمال الغلط يكون مستقلا عن حالات موانع الزواج .. ففي حالة الغلط .. الفرض القائم انه لا توجد موانع للزواج .. ولكن تقوم لدي أحد الأطراف أسبابا تجعل أرادته في إبرام تلك الزيجة غير سليمة

فالغش عن طريق إخفاء موانع الزواج ليس ألا تحايلا علي القانون

أما الغش عن طريق إيقاع الشخص في غلط فهو تحايل علي الطرف الأخرى

من له الحق في رفع دعوى البطلان

والبطلان في مجال الغلط بطلان نسبي .. لانه لا يجوز طلب البطلان ألا لمن كان ضحية الغش .. فللطرف المضرور الخيار بين التغاضي عن ذلك أو رفع دعوي البطلان مادام سبب البطلان سيجعل الحياة المشتركة غير محتملة بين الزوجين .. فالبطلان شخصي لا يتمسك به ألا الزوج الذي وقع في الغلط

ميعاد رفع دعوى البطلان

نصت المادة /35 من نصوص مشروع اللائحة .. بأن دعوي إبطال الزواج في هذه الحالة لا تقبل امام المحكمة ألا إذا أقيمت الدعوى في خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ علم الزوج الآخر بالغش أو الغلط

ويسقط حق المضرور فى اقامه دعوى البطلان

بمضي ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ العلم بالغلط

برضاء وقبول الزوج المضرور للغلط

---------------------------

ثانيا

عدم موافقة ولي النفس علي زواج القاصر

سبق ان أوردنا أن الرأي منعقد علي أن رضاء الزوجين هو ركن أساسي في العلاقة الزوجية .. وأنه لا يغنى معه .. ولا يحل محله رضاء آخر مهما كان مصدره

غير انه والزواج له خطرة في حياة الناس ووجه المصلحة فيه قد لا يدركه المقدمون علي الزواج لصغر سنهم .. فقد رأي المشرع بالنسبة لمن لم يبلغ سن21 سنة ميلادية كاملة – وهو سن الرشد – فأشترط المشرع رضاء ولي النفس بجانب رضا الصغير لتكتمل بذلك شخصيته القانونية .. وقد نصت المادة /17 علي أنه

" إذا كان طالبا الزواج ، لم يبلغا ، أو أحدهما ، سن الرشد المدني يشترط لصحة عقد الزواج موافقة الولي علي نفسه طبقا للترتيب المبين المادة/4 من هذا القانون "

وأوردت المادة /4 ترتيب الولاية بالنسبة للقاصر

.. إذ بدأتها بالأب ثم الأم التي لم تتزوج ثم الجد الصحيح ( الجد لأب ) ثم الجد لأم ، ثم للأرشد من الاخوة الأشقاء ، ثم من الأخوة لأب ، ثم من الاخوة لام .. .. الخ .. وذلك حسب الإيضاح السابق سرده في الجزء الخاص بالولاية علي الزواج وذلك منعا للتكرار

فإذا لم يوجد ولي من الأشخاص المتقدم ذكرهم تعين المحكمة وليا من باقي الأقارب أو من غيرهم .. ممن تطمئن علي حكمته وحسن ولايته ورعايته للقاصر

من له حق المعارضة في الزواج ؟
ومما تجدر الاشاره إليه في هذا الشأن ما ورد بنص المادة /36 من لائحة المشروع الموحد التي نصت علي انه إذا عقد زواج القاصر بغير إذن وليه فلا يجوز الطعن فيه ألا من الولي أو القاصر .. ولا تقبل دعوي الأبطال من الولي إذا كان قد أقر الزواج صراحة أو ضمنا أو كان قد مضر شهر علي علمه بالزواج .. ولا تقبل الدعوى أيضاً من الزوج بعد مضي ثلاثة اشهر من بلوغه سن الرشد المدني

وكما نصت المادة/37 علي أن الزواج الذي يعقد بين زوجين لم يبلغ كلاهما أو أحدهما السن المقررة في المادة /16 .. لا يجوز الطعن فيه من وقت بلوغ الزوجين أو أحدهما سن الرشد أو إذا حملت الزوجة ولو قبل ذلك

ثالثا

عدم استكمال السن القانوني
سبق أن ذكرنا أن المادة /16 من مشروع الائحة الموحدة تضمنت عدم جواز زواج الرجل قبل بلوغه ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة ، ولا زواج المرأة قبل بلوغها ست عشر سنه ميلادية كاملة .. وتبعا لذلك فلو تم الزواج بالمخالفة لشرط السن يكون باطلا .. حتى ولو وافق عليه الولي علي النفس .. لان انعقاد الزواج تم بالمخالفة لنصوص القانون من ناحية السن وبالتالي لا يعتد بهذا الزواج الباطل .. وقد سبق أن درسنا ذلك تفصيلا في الشروط الشكلية لصحة انعقاد الزواج .. وذكرنا المراحل العمرية الثلاث لسن الزواج

----------------------------

رابعا :
عدم إجراء المراسيم الدينية
ورد بالمادة /13 من مشروع اللائحة الموحدة

بأن الزواج المسيحيى رباط ديني مقدس دائم

كما أوردت المادة /14 بأنه : -

" لا ينعقد الزواج صحيحا ، ألا إذا تم مراسيم دينية علي يد رجل دين مسيحي

مختص مصرح له بأجرائه من رئاسته الدينية "

وترتيبا علي ما تقدم

يعتبر باطلا بطلانا مطلقا الزواج المعقود المخالف لهذه المواد حتى ولو وافق علي هذا الزواج طالبا الزواج .. وأذن به الولي علي النفس .. والبطلان هنا بطلان مطلق .. يحق للزوجين وكل ذي شأن حق الطعن فيه .. ذلك لان الزواج سر من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة .. ولا يتم ألا بالمراسيم الدينية بمعرفة كاهن مختص باجرائه ومصرح له بذلك من رئاسته الدينية .. وقد سبق أن شرحنا ذلك تفصيلا في مظاهر الشكلية في عقود الزواج
*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2010)




----------

